# MRV - Moreton Resources



## System (11 November 2013)

Moreton Resources Ltd (MRV) was formerly known as Cougar Energy Limited (CXY).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the CXY thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7012


----------

